
HR is not there to be your friend. It’s there to protect the company - molecule
https://www.marketplace.org/2017/10/30/business/human-resources-protect-employee-employer
======
RingwormOne
False. The lawyers are there to protect the company.

~~~
jlgaddis
As is HR. One does not preclude the other.

~~~
greenyoda
Exactly. HR is the company's first line of defense. For example, they do
things like presenting educational seminars on such topics as sexual
harassment or illegal discrimination, to try to prevent employee behavior from
getting to the point where lawyers would actually have to get involved. Or
they get rid of employees who might cause liability to the company through
their actions.

This sometimes has the side-effect of protecting employees and making sure
that employees get everything they're entitled to under federal/state
employment laws, but their main goal is to protect the company from civil and
criminal liability.

